# Golf Mk4 currently 195/65 R15 91H possible to go to 205/60 R15 91H same rims?



## VolksZorn (Jun 21, 2006)

As stated in the topic, I just got an Mk4 1.6 Golf, everything stock. It currently has 195/65 R15 91H Tires on stock 15 inch rims. I want to go from summer/winter tires to all season and in the process maybe get a bit wider tires. Is it possible to put some 205/60 R15 91H tires on the same rims?
Also, if it works, what kind of spacers can/should I use to get a flush fit?
Thanks in advance for the help!
VolksZorn


_Modified by VolksZorn at 9:20 AM 3-30-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Golf Mk4 currently 195/65 R15 91H possible to go to 205/60 R15 91H same rims? (VolksZorn)*

Yes, that size is fine.
Most go with an 8mm front and 15mm rear which is slightly inset.


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Golf Mk4 currently 195/65 R15 91H possible to go to 205/60 R15 91H same rims? (JDriver1.8t)*

Im running 215/65/15 tires on my 15" steel wheels. No problems at all. The front fender covers rub sometimes when i turn the wheels completely, but thats because i'm really low.


----------



## VolksZorn (Jun 21, 2006)

Can you post some pics how that looks with 215 tires?


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (VolksZorn)*

it looks normal. from far they look as if they were 16" wheels. i will post pic tomorrow.


----------

